# Florida DIYMA Meet/Greet/Tune - September 29th - Orlando, FL



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

DIYMA Meet/Greet/Tune in Orlando, FL. September 29th, 2012, 11:00AM-4:00PM?. 

I am very happy to invite all DIYMA'ers to a fist of it's kind Florida meetup. After meeting several of you at SBN there was a collective interest in having a Florida meetup to show off, tune, exchange ideas, and have a listen to each others cars. Russ at Octave has been gracious enough to offer his shop up for a DIYMA member meet up on September 29th, 2012. Lets all welcome him into his new shop which will be located at 114 W Robinson St, Orlando, FL 32801.

Russ is in the process of gathering vendor reps to be in attendance. As of right now it is looking like his rep for Focal and Arc will be attending. There is also the possibility of having a food truck attending should there be sufficient demand. 

This meet will be two weeks before MECA Worlds, so it will be a great opportunity for a last minute tune before the competion. I know it's a ways out, but please post and let us know if you plan on attending. If you have any ideas to share please, Im all ears and am looking forward to a good meet. 

What to bring:
You
Your Car
Your Music
Your Camera
Your Laptop
Your SQ Interests
Your Folding Chair
Your Wife/Girlfriend/Boyfriend (we wont judge )


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm in assuming I'll be able to get away .


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

You know I'm in! Nice way to celebrate my bday


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll be there


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

I am sure it will go later than 4pm....y'all want me to come?


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Is a frog's ass water-tight?


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Neil_J said:


> Is a frog's ass water-tight?


:laugh:

Of course we'd like you to come. :thumbsup:


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

audionutz said:


> I am sure it will go later than 4pm....y'all want me to come?


Ummmm.....errrrr................about that...........:uhoh:

















j/k :beerchug:


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

audionutz said:


> I am sure it will go later than 4pm....


Well the new location is downtown and I have a friend that owns 3 clubs downtown.....shenanigans can't be had....


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

I think it's too early to call shenanigans. Can your friend get some of the club models to come to the meet?


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

No get em to come to the Meat!!! Big back seat 

Yes I will be there, ready to tune my ass off! Might even bring a vehicle for display


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

audionutz said:


> No get em to come to the Meat!!! Big back seat
> 
> Yes I will be there, ready to tune my ass off! Might even bring a vehicle for display


A vehicle? I expect to see both vehicles Sir!!!!!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Dang, I just realized the meet is in September, thats like 5 months away! hehe


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> Dang, I just realized the meet is in September, thats like 5 months away! hehe


I expect you to be here my nizzle, no excuses this time!


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm excited to be apart of this meet/greet/tune.....I'm interested in upgrading my 97 Mercury Grand Marquis with the CDT Hd line of products......I wanted know if you heard of this product and open to installing it? Hit me up and would like to discuss it.


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

cjazzy4 said:


> I'm excited to be apart of this meet/greet/tune.....I'm interested in upgrading my 97 Mercury Grand Marquis with the CDT Hd line of products......I wanted know if you heard of this product and open to installing it? Hit me up and would like to discuss it.


CDT HD is fairly good stuff and well known on this forum and those "in the know". They have an expansive product line from entry level to high end. I used CDT in a previous installation and was pretty happy with it. If your in Orlando and need an installer, look no further than Octave.


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

audionutz said:


> No get em to come to the Meat!!! Big back seat
> 
> Yes I will be there, ready to tune my ass off! Might even bring a vehicle for display


Please let it be this:


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Good news for anyone outside of Florida that would like to attend, but are worried about increasing gas prices. A donation pot has been setup. 

Basically, if you'd like to come but don't have the money for gas, we will try to help spread the cost out a bit. I've put $20 towards it, and hopefully some of the other Florida locals could throw $5 or so in. The money will go to anyone who needs it the most, ie starving college kids or otherwise unemployed audiophiles, traveling to the event long-distance. Honesty policy applies here. If no one needs the cash, then it will turn into beer money


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Neil_J said:


> Good news for anyone outside of Florida that would like to attend, but are worried about increasing gas prices. A donation pot has been setup.
> 
> Basically, if you'd like to come but don't have the money for gas, we will try to help spread the cost out a bit. I've put $20 towards it, and hopefully some of the other Florida locals could throw $5 or so in. The money will go to anyone who needs it the most, ie starving college kids or otherwise unemployed audiophiles, traveling to the event long-distance. Honesty policy applies here. If no one needs the cash, then it will turn into beer money


Great idea Neil. Can we donate to the "human fund" via PayPal?


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm just going to bring cash and probably use one of those 2.5 gal plastic gas containers as a donation box.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

cjazzy4 said:


> I'm excited to be apart of this meet/greet/tune.....I'm interested in upgrading my 97 Mercury Grand Marquis with the CDT Hd line of products......I wanted know if you heard of this product and open to installing it? Hit me up and would like to discuss it.


cjazzy. I know of and have actually been a dealer for CDT. 2 of my friends still have their CDT equipment in their cars. Give me a ring (407-697-2317) and would more than glad to go over your project.



slowsedan01 said:


> CDT HD is fairly good stuff and well known on this forum and those "in the know". They have an expansive product line from entry level to high end. I used CDT in a previous installation and was pretty happy with it. If your in Orlando and need an installer, look no further than Octave.


Thx. Yes. The HD stuff is pretty soild.



Neil_J said:


> Good news for anyone outside of Florida that would like to attend, but are worried about increasing gas prices. A donation pot has been setup.
> 
> Basically, if you'd like to come but don't have the money for gas, we will try to help spread the cost out a bit. I've put $20 towards it, and hopefully some of the other Florida locals could throw $5 or so in. The money will go to anyone who needs it the most, ie starving college kids or otherwise unemployed audiophiles, traveling to the event long-distance. Honesty policy applies here. If no one needs the cash, then it will turn into beer money


GREAT IDEA!! Put Octave down for $25. Just tell me where to pay.


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

yes I live in the Orlando Fl area....i"m near the airport .....I would love to talk with you on my ideas...And perhaps get a quote..I do have the day off tomorrow ...Are you at the Octave shop? Who should I ask for? Perhaps I can come by and talk with you.....Let me know


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

slowsedan01 said:


> DIYMA Meet/Greet/Tune in Orlando, FL. September 29th, 2012, 11:00AM-4:00PM?.
> 
> What to bring:
> You
> ...


From experience I recommend:
1) Towels or other covering for your windshield (it keeps the sun out and helps you concentrate on the music)
2) If someone has a pop-up tent that would be a good place to congregate in case of a sudden shower (they always happen)
3) JUMPER CABLES (it WILL happen to someone)
4) Sun screen 
5) An open mind and the ability to get and give constructive criticism (you will learn something...at least I hope so)

I would love to make this but 1 9hr trip to FL per year is my limit :laugh:


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Notloudenuf said:


> From experience I recommend:
> 1) Towels or other covering for your windshield (it keeps the sun out and helps you concentrate on the music)
> 2) If someone has a pop-up tent that would be a good place to congregate in case of a sudden shower (they always happen)
> 3) JUMPER CABLES (it WILL happen to someone)
> ...


I have two 10x10 canopies... But neither one will fit in my Mini. Sigh


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Neil_J said:


> I have two 10x10 canopies... But neither one will fit in my Mini. Sigh


Roof rack?


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

slowsedan01 said:


> Roof rack?


Easier to bribe one of my Orlando friends with a real vehicle to do it for me. I'll try to bring at least one of them.

Did you say you couldn't make it down? If so why the heck not?


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Never mind, I get lazy when using Tapatalk.. It was Notloudenuf that wasnt coming. I guess that's a bit more of a hike.


----------



## hpilot2004 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm from Pensacola, so it would be probably a 6 or 7 hour trip.I would not know anyone at this meet and greet, but I would really like to get to know more about tuning and make some good friends that enjoy music as well as a few tasty beverages!


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

hpilot2004 said:


> I'm from Pensacola, so it would be probably a 6 or 7 hour trip.I would not know anyone at this meet and greet, but I would really like to get to know more about tuning and make some good friends that enjoy music as well as a few tasty beverages!


C'mon out. I hadn't met anyone from the board before SBN this year. Needless to say, great group of people.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

both of my sons b-days are on sept. 29,but i will try and be there.i would love to hear some cars.russ if you need a hand with anything let me know,i'll try to help.


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

I will be there, it will be great to meet some people and listen to some cars. I was at SBN, but spent all day to get judged (car show - did not have my install complete) and then had to fly out to California on Sunday, so i did not get a chance to make my way around.


----------



## hpilot2004 (Dec 13, 2011)

What do we all do at the meet and greets? Just curious.


----------



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

I am going to try and make this. It will be nice to meet you guys!


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

hpilot2004 said:


> What do we all do at the meet and greets? Just curious.


Learn. Really tho, you meet up with other members, talk shop, listen to other cars, find out about products, make friends, get ideas. But at the end of the day, you come away with more knowledge that you came in with. Some of the guys that will be there have probably forgotten more than I will ever know.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

And beer, right??


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm looking forward to being apart of this meet/greet....And a opportunity to learn more...And to see whats new products are coming out.


----------



## joebooch (Feb 9, 2012)

If anyone needs help with an install we have some late night, hotel parking lot, flashlight wielding, improv, Mcguyver types that plan to be there...


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

joebooch said:


> If anyone needs help with an install we have some late night, hotel parking lot, flashlight wielding, improv, Mcguyver types that plan to be there...


LOL, I'm ready .


----------



## joebooch (Feb 9, 2012)

Hmmm..couple of those might look good on the end of my CAR-15 barrel


----------



## dowheelies (Jan 7, 2012)

Long way off to say if I can make it, I'm not sure what I'm doing tomorrow LOL. Sounds great hope to attend.

Sure hope my install is done by then!

Eric


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Bumping this back up!


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Two months away and my car's still not done  Lots of bad luck with my Mosconi dsp being bricked, head unit issues, and other stuff. I may have some new stuff to show depending on how things work out.

I'm still looking forward to listening to cars and meeting everyone, regardless on whether or not my car is ready.


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Lets push this thread back up to the top! Meet is almost a month away. I did get an update from Russ at Octave, he will be in his new shop. The new location will be:

5651 Commerce Dr 
Orlando, FL 32839

Many THANKS to Russ for allowing his beautiful shop to host the event. He is also in touch with some of his product reps to be in attendance. Can we get a roll call of all who plan on attending?


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

i'm in.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Bump, I'll be there. Anyone else? Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## jerrychrist (Aug 14, 2012)

Neil_J said:


> Bump, I'll be there. Anyone else? Bueller? Bueller?


I'll most likely make it out, I've got plenty to learn! Maybe I can get a decent MS 8 tune by then..


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

jerrychrist said:


> I'll most likely make it out, I've got plenty to learn! Maybe I can get a decent MS 8 tune by then..


Don't get Neil started...:surprised:


I'll be there also!


----------



## falstaff (May 22, 2012)

I'll be there. 

Love the new location....2 minutes from my house!


----------



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

Might have to show up to this, seeing as how Mr. Head may be in attendance need to catch up!


----------



## jerrychrist (Aug 14, 2012)

Ahh won't be able to make it. going to UCF v Missouri... i knew the 29th sounded familiar heh.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Have an official flyer for the meet. I'm getting excited. Time to get the new shop in order.


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Awesome job Russ!


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

Octave said:


> Have an official flyer for the meet. I'm getting excited. Time to get the new shop in order.


Sweet.

Tapatalk owns my productivity.


----------



## Sansui350A (Jul 12, 2012)

Methinks I may join.. mind a car audio newbie? I've done home stuff for a while, new to the car scene only because I've just had a drivers license and a car for about a year now..


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm looking forward to coming out and learning more about great car audio sound. I'm excited to be attending this awesome event.


----------



## Waffle (Feb 6, 2012)

It's getting close!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

HIN Miami is the same day, so if i don't go, i will definitely be attending this meet and looking forward to meeting new people and listening to other cars.


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm so excited about this meet/Greet Please post the directions to the event.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Since we do not know where you are coming from, we will leave it up to you to chart your own route :laugh:

The address was posted on the flyer above.... Here's a Google Maps link so that you don't have to type it  

https://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&so...5651+Commerce+Dr,+Orlando,+Florida+32839&z=16


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm coming from 436/Curryford area in Orlando.


----------



## falstaff (May 22, 2012)

Neil beat me to it.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Less than a week away. Excited and nervous!


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

lookin forward to spreadin some nizzle around


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

I will be there around 2. Hope the festivities are still going on by. 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

It's the day before the meet and I still don't have my amp rack back in the car (I think it's officially "finished" as of last night). I think today is the day that I get to finally hear music from my speakers  How's that for getting done at the last minute?


----------



## Sansui350A (Jul 12, 2012)

I'll do ya one better..  3/4 of my system isn't even IN the car, OR wired, AND.. it's pouring like hell out, plus I'll only have part of the ass end of the afternoon to get it in there, IF the weather lets up.. lol. ...HOWEVER, I do, at least have the front channel amp, front speakers, as well as the head installed, wired, and working.. so I DO, at least, have tunes for the trip.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Best of luck mate. I'll bring tools, we can work on it Sat. Morning, worst-case.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Well I really wanted to come out to this but I'm not going to be able to make it. My Brother in law suffered a massive hemorrhagic stroke on Tues and has been in ICU since. His prognosis is very bleak. 

I hope to make the next one.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Terribly sorry to hear that. Was looking forward to hearing your system again. How is it sounding these days?


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Neil_J said:


> Terribly sorry to hear that. Was looking forward to hearing your system again. How is it sounding these days?


Well I haven't done much with it since SBN. It sounds pretty darn good as it is but was really looking forward to letting Steve have his way with it to see what it could really do.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll step in and try and get some tuning from Steve instead


----------



## Sansui350A (Jul 12, 2012)

My condolences Mirage Man... yeah, Neil.. it looks like most of this mess has to get sorted tomorrow, I'm leaving at about 7AM, or so.. so it looks like I'll have to tinker whilst the "festivities" start to go underway, but I don't think it'll be too bad, I've got everything packed into the car, and I'll bring what tools I can as well, including a bit of MDF for making an amp mounting plate... I can always clean it up later, but I would REALLY like to get everything I have actually installed, instead of it sitting here like gold bricks.. lol. Much obliged for the much needed help. I really hope we all have lots of fun, dunno if I'll end up being solo or not, my buddy might not be able to fill his shift, so if not, I'll crash at a motel tomorrow night, wherever it's cheapest I guess. Can't wait.. this is going to be nuts for me, since I've never been able to see real SQ stuff up close; around here it's mostly bashy-bashy rattle traps screeching out nasty-sounding noise.


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

to the top.

You guys save me a LARGE spot inside for Big Meat


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I'd have been there if only Steve would have taken my calls or returned my messages 

Chuck


----------



## falstaff (May 22, 2012)

Werd life son. 

Cautionary note to those traveling down Orange Ave. Obey the posted speed limits or your day may just become an expensive one. Oh, also make sure you dont blow through any stop lights, red light cams be 'erywere.....better hide ya kids, hide ya momma....


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

_*TODAY IS THE DAY ......I'M SO EXCITED TO ATTEND THE SQ ORLANDO MEET AND GREET......HOPE TO LEAN A LOT ABOUT CAR AUDIO SOUND *_


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

At Disney without a way over...Text 478 7147488 if you could pick a brother up.


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

*i had a great time today enjoyed meeting everyone and demo the great systems.....this motivates me to get my sound right in my car....Thank You Steve for demoing your truck....that is really an awesome stage imageing*


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

You're welcome Charles good to meet you. And everyone else for that matter. I want to apologize for having to leave abruptly .... my grandmother is not expected to make it thru the weekend so I had to hustle back home. so I would like to help Russ and Nelson organize another opportunity to spend time with yall and get the cars tuned as best i can, spend some time one on one with you guys if u want it. And Nelson I cant wait to dial in the Bimmer sir


----------



## Slvrlude01 (Sep 30, 2012)

I was advised after attending this meet that I should join this forum. So against my better judgement I decided to join, no more lurking for me. Apparently people are allowed to show up to a car audio meet without any car audio....who knew. In spite of this I was still happy to meet everyone and can't wait to cash in my raincheck for my AudioNutz tune. Thanks again to Russ for hosting, and to everyone who thought my system didn't sound like crap.


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

*Thank you Russ for putting on this great event......I will be staying in touch with you on my car......I had a great time today *


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

thanks SLvrlude01 for letting me hear your system.....It sounded great.....Hearing other peoples system motivates me to get mine together.....But gotta do it a little at a time.


----------



## falstaff (May 22, 2012)

Real glad to have a good shop so close. Russ' excitement about his work has got me reved up once again for car audio. 

It was great to meet so many nice people today. 

Neil that amp rack is insane. I wish you had to time to do a nixie setup for me similar to yours..... been wanting to do that for some time now. Hope you get your car sound as good as you want. 

Charles, it was a pleasure. Whenever your ready to move forward you've got a good support system in place here in orlando and abroad with this forum. Dont hesitate to ask any quesitons. 

And to everyone else. Glad to meet you.


Steve- Thanks again my brotha from anotha motha. Your still gayer than a bag full of black rubber dicks. On a serious note.... Thinking of you and your family and hoping for the best.


----------



## Slvrlude01 (Sep 30, 2012)

cjazzy4 said:


> thanks SLvrlude01 for letting me hear your system.....It sounded great.....Hearing other peoples system motivates me to get mine together.....But gotta do it a little at a time.


I'm glad you liked what you heard cjazzy4, I really enjoyed your enthusiasm and wish more people were as excited about car audio as you are. I'm certain you will have a system you can be proud of very soon, and when that day comes I'll be the first one to tell you if it sounds like crap


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

Haha...Haha .....thank you so much Slvrlude01....its going to be a work in progress.....but I guess its apart of the journey to great car audio......I'm not trying to go ultra high end....But just enough bang to make my music come alive......even the old R/B Soul stuff I love.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

audionutz said:


> You're welcome Charles good to meet you. And everyone else for that matter. I want to apologize for having to leave abruptly .... my grandmother is not expected to make it thru the weekend so I had to hustle back home. so I would like to help Russ and Nelson organize another opportunity to spend time with yall and get the cars tuned as best i can, spend some time one on one with you guys if u want it. And Nelson I cant wait to dial in the Bimmer sir


Steve I am sorry to hear about your grandmother. 

I hope we can plan another meet soon. Wish I could have been there today.


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks brother. Dont want to cloud the thread on a bad note but she passed late last night on my watch. Thankful i was there, and I hope I too can make it to 90.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Yeah, I'm at the hospital now waiting for my BIL to pass. I feel ya.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

audionutz said:


> Thanks brother. Dont want to cloud the thread on a bad note but she passed late last night on my watch. Thankful i was there, and I hope I too can make it to 90.


My sincere condolences to you and your family, May she RIP.. She's in a better place now!!!! Be strong brother!


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

*I'm sorry to hear of your grandmothers passing....I pray for much comfort during this time for you and your family....My thoughts are with you.*


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Steve, my girlfriend and I just went through the same thing on Labor Day weekend with her grandmother, it's a very tough thing to go through. Thanks for making it out Saturday, my car is sounding a lot better after your tuning help. Russ and a few others got to hear it before we left to head home, it's a huge improvement from the days when I ran the MS-8. Still have a lot of work to do of course (seems never-ending some time). 

I am going to deaden the thin plastic part of my door trim as you mentioned, and do my best to get rid of any other rattles / resonances. I'll be at SBN in March, and likely back at Octave for the grand-opening... Hopefully I'll run into you and will be able to get more sage advice 

Thanks again to Russ for hosting, and everyone else for the kind words and encouragement.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

I just wanted to give my thanks to those that came out. It was a great time and I look forward to doing something like this for my Grand Opening at the end of the year, hopefully the end of the year. Now maybe organizing a MECA event, hmmmmm



Slvrlude01 said:


> I was advised after attending this meet that I should join this forum. So against my better judgement I decided to join, no more lurking for me.


About time Danny. Jeez. But very glad to see that you are here.



audionutz said:


> Thanks brother. Dont want to cloud the thread on a bad note but she passed late last night on my watch. Thankful i was there, and I hope I too can make it to 90.


My condolences to you and your family. I'm glad you were able to be there before she passed.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Steve, sorry for your loss! Your family will be in our thoughts.


----------



## Sansui350A (Jul 12, 2012)

I had a great time Saturday, and I really hope to make it to more events in the future.. also, my heart goes out to all those with family issues/losses, hold their memories close, and may they continue to look over you from the "other side".


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Sansui350A said:


> I had a great time Saturday, and I really hope to make it to more events in the future.. also, my heart goes out to all those with family issues/losses, hold their memories close, and may they continue to look over you from the "other side".


Thank you. We lost my BIL on Sunday.


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

hey Russ....I been reading up on Illusion Audio stuff....being hearing good replies on it....but need to know where can I find pricing on the Illusion Audio stuff.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

All these people and NO ONE posts any pictures? What's up?


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

falstaff said:


> Steve- Thanks again my brotha from anotha motha. Your still gayer than a bag full of black rubber dicks.


You Florida people are crude. In California, it would be gayer than a handbag full of rainbows.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

:laugh:


oca123 said:


> You Florida people are crude. In California, it would be gayer than a handbag full of rainbows.


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

We aren't all crude......The heat makes us love everybody.


----------



## falstaff (May 22, 2012)

cjazzy4 said:


> We aren't all crude......The heat makes us love everybody.


Hey now Charles.....


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh well....Hey there....whats going on?


----------



## falstaff (May 22, 2012)

Just doing my thing. 

Was at the shop with Russ and Nelson today doing some QC checks on a few PS8's. 

Hope all is well with you! Lets get your system planned out man!


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

Its going well.... just been kicking around ideas and number crunching....I'm going to have plan on a budget SQ system.....Whats your name again?


----------



## falstaff (May 22, 2012)

Dustin


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

oh okay....yes I remember now....You excited about your system build....Hows it going with it?


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

cjazzy4 said:


> You excited about your system build....Hows it going with it?


Yes. Very. I have him booked for the first of the year and was told there will be hell to pay if I book someone else


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Well, I am planning another winter getaway to the south. I tried Vegas last year and didn't have too much luck advancing my passionate hobby of car audio. This time we are looking for some good weather and trying to keep it fairly cheap. I think we have decided on Orlando Florida for our next trek. 

I was researching shops I could attempt to hear a few brands I have no access to here and it looked to me that Octave was the place to check out. I decided to do a search on here and low and behold I hit this thread. Is there any chance of a repeat of this event the first couple weeks in January? We will likely be there from Jan. 4th-5th to about 11-12th or so. Are there any other shops that I would be advised to check out as well?

I am really wanting to hear some vehicles with sound quality setups involving some of the following brands: Dynaudio, Mosconi, TRU, Phass, Illusion Audio, DLS, Morel, Scanspeak, HAT, Arc, Zapco, Micro Precision, the list goes on and on. Really want yo hear a set of nice larger midbasses running ib in doors more than anything right now as I am trying to decide on a new midbass setup. Anyways, that is where I am and would love it if anyone has any suggestions. I guess I should book this trip pretty soon before making all these plans too. Cart before horse? :laugh:


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Nobody into car audio anymore in Florida?...


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

oh yes we love car audio here in Florida.....Why you phrase the question like that?


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

cjazzy4 said:


> oh yes we love car audio here in Florida.....Why you phrase the question like that?


I have put out a request in two different threads wanting to hear some nice sounding vehicles be it dealer or a DIY member. I have tried contacting about 6-7 shops both via email (through their own websites) and through this site's PM. So far I have had contact with only two of the shops (South East Customs has been very helpful) and one of them just said our brands are listed on our website and that they could demo anything but no mention of how. Only one DIY member (non shop owner) has responded and he had been an absolute awesome dude so far and I am looking forward to meeting up with him. He even gave me names of about 6 beaches in the Tampa area that would be perfect for the type of time we want to have. 

Where is everyone else? Is there only one DIY guy in that area that is willing to share what they have done and maybe pass along a little info? Ultimately what I want is to hear brands that I can't hear and I want them in vehicles not really on shop boards as I have found that one doesn't get the full picture that way at all. I also have never had the luxury of hearing a larger set of midbasses in a car and would love to get that done above all else as I am trying to decide if it is worth all the extra hassle of trying to get a speaker larger than the drop in 6-7 inch I have now to fit. Some say to do it you won't regret it and others say that they didn't like the sound produced. The problem for me is all of these guys are very knowledgeable and I totally trust their opinions. I need to hear it for myself. I would prefer hearing the Dyn mw182 above all else but anything else like that could give me an idea maybe? Elate 9, Illusion C8 (hoping that vehicle will be ready).


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

My car sounds like crap at the moment; otherwise I would have contacted you. Come to Spring Break Nationals in March, if you can wait that long.. There was a great turnout last year. My car should be sounding good by then.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Neil_J said:


> My car sounds like crap at the moment; otherwise I would have contacted you. Come to Spring Break Nationals in March, if you can wait that long.. There was a great turnout last year. My car should be sounding good by then.


It's still over a month away... Even if it is not tuned 100%, you still have Legatia SE in your setup and that is something I have never heard and never will hear up here likely. I would be very interested in hearing what they can do and the much talked about HAT sound that some love and some hate apparently. Hell, even just someone to talk car audio with is always appreciated. If you are in Orlando then it is super convenient as well. I will probably drop in to Octave Audio even if noone will contact me first being they seem to carry alot of brands that I want to hear first hand. I will hope they have ability to demo those effectively.


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

oh okay...james2266... the best time of year to hear cars and see different systems installed is at Spring Break Nationals.... March 2-3 in Daytona Beach ....This time of year people just juggling family and holiday busyness.....I rally can't wait myself for Spring Break Nationals.....I hope to have my car banging by then. Florida is alive and well into car audio and (for me).....SQ passion all the way.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

cjazzy4 said:


> oh okay... the best time of year to hear cars and see different systems installed is at Spring Break Nationals.... March 2-3 in Daytona Beach ....This time of year people just juggling family and holiday busyness.....I rally can't wait myself for Spring Break Nationals.....I hope to have my car banging by then. Florida is alive and well into car audio and (for me).....SQ passion all the way.


Man, should of talked to my sister before I booked my time. I found out she is going down for exactly that time. Well, I have had my time booked for almost a year now actually. The destination was only recently decided however. We were thinking Mexico originally and then Hawaii and finally ended up at Florida. My only regret so far is that we didn't decide to do two weeks instead of one. There is so much to do in Florida I am finding. Oh, and not booking during Spring Break Nationals I am finding is a possible mistake too. 

Well, I am sure if there are that many guys/gals into car audio (especially the sq variety), there should be people around that would let a car audio deprived Canadian gleen a listen or two. I will keep trying to get things setup for a listen or two while I am down there. It is still over a month away yet. I still hold out hope. I do understand that it is a family time of year for alot of guys and I do respect that part. It is technically going to be after it is all over too. Now, anybody have Dynaudio mw182s in their doors?


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

james2266 said:


> It's still over a month away... Even if it is not tuned 100%, you still have Legatia SE in your setup and that is something I have never heard and never will hear up here likely. I would be very interested in hearing what they can do and the much talked about HAT sound that some love and some hate apparently.


It's all about tuning and acoustics, not speaker brands. trust me on that one. Having HAT Legatia SE's didn't win me first place at Spring break Nationals last year... I got like seventh place because it was tuned improperly, and I had (still have) really bad door resonances. Hopefully I get caught up in December / January..


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Neil_J said:


> It's all about tuning and acoustics, not speaker brands. trust me on that one. Having HAT Legatia SE's didn't win me first place at Spring break Nationals last year... I got like seventh place because it was tuned improperly, and I had (still have) really bad door resonances. Hopefully I get caught up in December / January..


Yes, yes, I know all of that and am finding just how much more important it really is than even I originally thought it was. I will say that of the few brands I have tried, they all had most definite sound signatures to them that eq could not create or remove completely. I am the first to admit that I would love to talk to some of you guys in the know about tuning tricks even if I doubt I will ever compete in any way. There is no reason to be worried about me using your tricks against you down the road. I am just looking to have the best sound I can in my vehicle. Car audio really is pretty dormant up here unfortunately especially us sq guys.


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

I believe you a re right about that Neil_J it does make all the difference ....I'm not into the hyper expensive equipment that out there like the HAT, Audison voce , Hertz etc......just too expensive for me....they do sound amazing when tuned right but the same thing can be said for Pioneer, Polk Audio, CDT. I'm more of a budget SQ guy at the moment.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Does anybody in or around Orlando have a set of Dynaudio mw182 in their vehicle? I would love a listen when I am down there in January. Never heard a midbass larger than 6.5 inches and want to hear for myself whether it is worth my effort to try shoehorning in a set into my ride. Anybody?


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Anybody? Willing to drive up to 2 hours in any direction from Orlando to hear a set of larger midbasses installed in a truck/car's doors. My first preference is Dyn 182 but any larger midbass would be of interest as well.


----------



## fast4door (Aug 2, 2012)

I want to go I hope I can get my car done in time


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

fast4door said:


> I want to go I hope I can get my car done in time


You got a time machine?


----------



## fast4door (Aug 2, 2012)

lol that is what I am trying to get done.. 

just looked at the dates I thought 2013... I will now turn off my computer and stand in the corner for 30 min..


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

fast4door said:


> lol that is what I am trying to get done..
> 
> just looked at the dates I thought 2013... I will now turn off my computer and stand in the corner for 30 min..


Lol  

I think Russ is doing another one this Sept? But I forget the date. Anyone?


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Neil_J said:


> You got a time machine?


Hahahaha. 

Well. I was thinking depending on interest maybe doing another SQ meet the last weekend of September or first weekend of October.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Russ beat me to it..


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Octave said:


> Hahahaha.
> 
> Well. I was thinking depending on interest maybe doing another SQ meet the last weekend of September or first weekend of October.


Just had another baby, can't make any promises. The install on my new car _should_ be done by then.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Ok. Just posted up a thread to see if there's interest in another meet and greet.


----------



## Ambassador (Jul 28, 2011)

We would like to attend these events in Florida if possible.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Ambassador said:


> We would like to attend these events in Florida if possible.


Were trying to get an event going at the link below:

Florida DIYMA SQ meet/greet/tune ??
http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1975559

Definitely post a reply there if you're interested


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Aw, man! I thought this was new. I would be so up to it... Maybe we should make it in South Florida the next time. Tradewinds park is very friendly for this kind of meetings, and I live across the street.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

fcarpio said:


> Aw, man! I thought this was new. I would be so up to it... Maybe we should make it in South Florida the next time. Tradewinds park is very friendly for this kind of meetings, and I live across the street.


LOL we all need to agree to just let this thread die so it doesn't happen again


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

I just saw the other thread, I am in...

Agree this thread needs to die, here is the new one again:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum.../153380-florida-diyma-sq-meet-greet-tune.html


----------



## luisc202 (Oct 29, 2013)

When is the next meet? I am interested to meet some of you guys.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

luisc202 said:


> When is the next meet? I am interested to meet some of you guys.


The next actual SQ meet will be about the same time. October/November 2014. I will be hosting 3 separate IASCA/MECA SQ only comps at the shop throughout the year. I'll post details on those when finalized.

Russ,


----------

